# ядро: загрузка  > в чем проблема

## gelog

Доброй ночи   :Shocked: 

у меня вопрос о загрузке нового собранного ядра. 

попрядку, значит, загрузка с LIVECD, создаю разделы, так как cdrom примонтировался как /dev/hda,  система мой жесткий диск обозначила hdc. ладно

/dev/hdc6    -  root reiserfs

/dev/hdc9    -  swap

промонтировал, поженял root, etc etc etc -->

mount /dev/hdc6 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mout -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update

source /etc/profiles

так вроде правильно, надеюсь  :Smile: 

скачал ядро, через emerhe gentoo-source, собрал -->  make; make modules_install

потом скопировал в /boot  файл  bzImage

в grub-e nastril   root (hd0,5)

                         setup (hd0)

grub/menu.lst   -->  root (hd0,5)

                              kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdc6

ну вообщем, проблема в том, что после загрузки нового ядра kernel panic- no sync. init passing чет там такое, 

я так потял нужен initrd. ток где мне его взять? отдельно создавать?   

перечитал handbook, разные мануалы и нигде не пишут вообще ни слова о Initrd, ощушение что эт как то само собой :/  

как мне решить эту проблему ? помогите пжста

----------

## smk

Во первых хотелось бы лог dmesg.... 

А во вторых что то мне подсказывает что диск в грубе обозначится не так.

hdc - Secondary Master, т.е. в грубе должен обозначаться как (hd2) и hd(2,5)соответственно. Хотя могу и ошибаться.

Лайв-СД не может, как ты сказал "обозвать диски". hda - primary master, hdb - primary slave и т.п.

----------

## mango123

 *smk wrote:*   

> Во первых хотелось бы лог dmesg.... 
> 
> А во вторых что то мне подсказывает что диск в грубе обозначится не так.
> 
> hdc - Secondary Master, т.е. в грубе должен обозначаться как (hd2) и hd(2,5)соответственно. Хотя могу и ошибаться.
> ...

 

И в третьих... 

emerge genkernel

genkernel all

И будет тебе счастья... не морочь себе голову. 

А вот когда "повзраслеешь", то уже сам будешь собирать ядро.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## smk

Думаю что ошибка все таки не в ядре, а в неправильном пути груба. К тому же очень хотелось бы увидеть логи, если таковые имеются, а не гадать на кофейной гуще - что да почему.

Плюс ко всему в хэндбуке очень неплохо описан весь путьмануальной установки, так что лучше не морочить человеку голову  :Smile: 

----------

## vobla

Поменять шлейфы жесткого диска и cd-roma и повторить все снова  :Cool: 

----------

## user11

Прошу прощения, что встреваю, вы тут пишете про dmesg... Но как его сохранить, если kernel panic при загрузке? Мне казалось, что никак. Может, я что-то пропустил?

----------

## smk

Моя ошибка, не знал. Думал сохраняются логи даже если кернел паник. 

Простите за нубство.

----------

## gelog

спасибо всем, наконецто решилась проблема: прохо был настроен grub.  моя ощибка, вообемто. 

 а вот к замечанию о замене шлейфов... где об этом почитать можно  :Smile: ?  с радостью б попрактиковался

----------

## smk

 *gelog wrote:*   

> спасибо всем, наконецто решилась проблема: прохо был настроен grub.  моя ощибка, вообемто. 
> 
>  а вот к замечанию о замене шлейфов... где об этом почитать можно ?  с радостью б попрактиковался

 

Подразумевается что стандартные константы БИОСа известны всем. Кстати по теме http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap4

Так вот, в мат плате есть 2 ИДЕ-контроллера (в самых поселдних - 1), один из них Primary, другой Slave. Вторая часть, т.е. Master/Slave определяется перемычками на винте.

----------

## gelog

 *smk wrote:*   

>  *gelog wrote:*   спасибо всем, наконецто решилась проблема: прохо был настроен grub.  моя ощибка, вообемто. 
> 
>  а вот к замечанию о замене шлейфов... где об этом почитать можно ?  с радостью б попрактиковался 
> 
> Подразумевается что стандартные константы БИОСа известны всем. Кстати по теме http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap4
> ...

 

спасибо  :Smile:  это я уже читал пару раз

----------

## Irbis

Что называется в догонку..

При виде такой строки 

 *Quote:*   

> kernel panic- no sync. init passing чет там такое,

 

первым делом стоит проверять как раз загрузчик, из личного опыта, как правило, на превильно указываются разделы (чаще корень - "/", потом - "/boot".. И уж если в загрузчике всё в порядке, то тогда нужно держать "запасное" ядрышко ; ) ..

----------

## lefsha

 *gelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> скачал ядро, через emerhe gentoo-source, собрал -->  make; make modules_install
> 
> потом скопировал в /boot  файл  bzImage
> ...

 

Зачем что-либо копировать???

 *gelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> я так потял нужен initrd. ток где мне его взять? отдельно создавать?   
> 
> 

 

Неправильно понял. Не нужно.

Нужно читать документацию - там все написано.

 *gelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> перечитал handbook, разные мануалы и нигде не пишут вообще ни слова о Initrd, ощушение что эт как то само собой :/  
> 
> 

 

Потому и ни слова.

 *gelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> как мне решить эту проблему ? помогите пжста

 

проблема еще есть?

----------

## lefsha

 *gelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> в grub-e nastril   root (hd0,5)
> 
>                          setup (hd0)
> ...

 

Ошибка.

----------

